# Christmas pudding



## potsNpans (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey you guys! Merry xmas and a happy new year! Hope you guys had a great time with your family and friends, not forgetting scrumptious food! 

I wanna ask you guys something, i made a christmas pudding for a special someone, never made it before, and the recipe was from jamie o. 
Though i followed everything on the book, my puddings came out dry and hard.  

I baked them in my oven on a tray half filled with water....just like the book said. any clues what went wrong? 

What did you guys make? I made a roast chix with rosemary and orange glaze with sausagemeat lemon stuffing. Braised raddichio and leeks, cranberry and bread sauce. 

Which reminds me, my bread sauce looked more and felt like mashed potato than sauce. Is that how its supposed to be. This is the first time i cooked up a menu like this. Please enlighten me. 

Vanan 
Potsnpans 
Singapore


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 13, 2005)

I've never made a Christmas pudding in the  oven before!  It's traditionally a steamed pudding, not a baked one.  But maybe Jamie's recipe is less rich and maybe slightly lighter than a traditional British Christmas pudding?

Bread sauce is not a pouring consistency, more an accompaniment like apple sauce with pork or cranberry sauce with turkey.  It is usually spooned out of the serving dish


----------

